# 2009 Haunt Room Concept



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

I sketched up a small concept for a room I'd like to do in our walkthrough(if the walkthrough ever gets built$$$$),anyways its a bloody kitchen type room and that is where I'll put my oven.The room looks really big from my sketch, but in reality we'll have to make them much smaller for the sake of money:Kingskrypthaunt's Blog[/url


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I like the detail to the walls. make it happen!!!!!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

*More 2009 Walkthrough Concepts*

Here is another concept sketch I did,while sitting in highschool classes: This is my new "body bag room" sketch that leads into the kitchen.I'll keep posting new sketches on here as I come up with new ideas so be on the look out


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very cool!
.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Ooo... the body bags are a great idea- and won't break the bank, either! The blood trail to the oven was a really nice addition, too.


----------

